# Best "Metal" Pickup For Basswood Body.



## Werwolf999

Looking to replace the bridge pup on my 7 string Schecter Omen. The stock pups are a little thin sounding and I need something to beef my tone up with. Can anyone recommend a good pup for slow doom metal for a basswood bodied guitar?


----------



## Adamh1331

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...eneral-tech/459-sevenstring-pickup-guide.html


----------



## Werwolf999

Adamh1331 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...eneral-tech/459-sevenstring-pickup-guide.html



Thanks, am reviewing this now.


----------



## sepherus

Duncan Invader, Bareknuckle Pickups Warpig (possibly AlNiCo 8 or even a ceramic magnet), BKP Miracle Man, Dimarzio X2N. Those should be a good starting point. Find info, find clips, read and listen.


----------



## Inazone

Big fan of the Invader in basswood here. I haven't tried the 7 version, but I play death metal in standard tuning and the Invader (6) in basswood is extremely balanced and punchy.


----------



## neoclassical

Agree. 7 string was pretty good too.


----------



## Variant

Blaze.


----------



## Werwolf999

Anyone got a used SD JB 7 or DiMarzio Blaze Bridge 7 they'd like to get rid of I'm in the market.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

hmm, i've heard the JB can get a bit thin in basswood though, right? i love it in mahogany, though.


----------



## MerlinTKD

sepherus said:


> Duncan Invader, Bareknuckle Pickups Warpig (possibly AlNiCo 8 or even a ceramic magnet), BKP Miracle Man, Dimarzio X2N. Those should be a good starting point. Find info, find clips, read and listen.



This 

Ceramic Warpig, first choice. The standard A5 would probably be too loose in the low end... of course, that might be what you're going for. After that, I'd go Invader, MM, then X2N7.

To be sure, send a PM to Zimbloth here, he's the expert on BKP's, and on most other pickups as well!


----------



## ZeroSignal

I thought the Seymour Duncan Invader in Basswood was one of the worst sounds I've ever heard. Then again, I'm not a fan of SDs...

I'd highly recommend the DiMarzio D Sonic 7 or the Blaze Custom. There should be a clip on this forum if you search the forum for "blaze custom ate my flesh".


----------



## Excruciator

Just a few notes about the Invader 7, which I never seem to see anyone mention. It's not really like the 6 string Invader at all in my opinion. 

Firstly they're overwound in comparison, the last 2 I tested came out at around the 19.5-20k mark rather than around 17k. I had a Duncan Custom 7 string pickup too that came out at around 16k, so I guess Duncan just put the same number of winds on their 7 string pickups as on their 6 string ones, rather than the same length of wire. I never tested the JB7 and DD7 which I had previously, unfortunately. Other companies which offer 7 string pickups don't overwind them in this fashion as far as I'm aware.

Secondly, they don't have the flanking magnets which you'll find in the 6 string versions. I've taken two apart in the past and neither had them, just plastic spacers. This makes a pretty significant tonal difference imo, and I feel it's misleading not to note this on the product page.

Lastly, the hex bolts aren't actually screwed into anything. On the two I took apart, they were held in only by the wax which the pickups were potted in. This was a big disappointment for me, as you only had to loosen them a time or two and they were permanently loose and hard to accurately tweak. I don't know whether this is the same on the 6 string Invader, as I've not taken one of those apart.

In comparison to the 6 string Invaders, I find the tone even more prone to mud, which is certainly saying something (not fun with a low B) and lacking in focus.

I am a fan of 7 string Duncan blackouts, I think they're the best active pickups on the market for a 7 string by a huge margin. However, I feel the passive 7 string models they offer are very disappointing, especially the Invader, which might as well be a different pickup to it's 6 string counterpart entirely in terms of it's tone and construction. I can't help but feel the 7 string range of passives was rather rushed, an afterthought.

If I were you, I'd stick to DiMarzio or BKP for 7 string passive needs, but ymmv.


----------



## zimbloth

Invaders in basswood have been disastrous in my experience. I've enjoyed it in bright guitars made of alder or maple for example, but in basswood it's typically very loose and overly compressed. You'd think that would be good for doom, but they're just not organic enough to really deliver the goods to my ears.

I'd recommend either the BKP Warpig/Miracle Man, or if you're going DiMarzio I'd look into the Blaze Custom. I wouldn't recommend any 7-string Duncans in basswood personally, for your style of music.


----------



## noob_pwn

zimbloth said:


> Invaders in basswood have been disastrous in my experience. I've enjoyed it in bright guitars made of alder or maple for example, but in basswood it's typically very loose and overly compressed. You'd think that would be good for doom, but they're just not organic enough to really deliver the goods to my ears.
> 
> I'd recommend either the BKP Warpig/Miracle Man, or if you're going DiMarzio I'd look into the Blaze Custom. I wouldn't recommend any 7-string Duncans in basswood personally, for your style of music.



+1 on this
invaders are one of the worst pickups out for basswood, sound awful.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

ZeroSignal said:


> I thought the Seymour Duncan Invader in Basswood was one of the worst sounds I've ever heard. Then again, I'm not a fan of SDs...
> 
> I'd highly recommend the DiMarzio D Sonic 7 or the Blaze Custom. There should be a clip on this forum if you search the forum for "blaze custom ate my flesh".


 
This, and what Zimbloth said. 

For Dimarzios, go for the D Sonic 7 and Blaze Custom (my personal choice). And you can't go wrong with Bareknuckles. 

The Duncan 7 pickups are better in Alder or Mahogany.


----------



## Werwolf999

I got a Warpig from Zimbloth. Can't wait to hear the thing!


----------



## Konfyouzd

ZeroSignal said:


> I thought the Seymour Duncan Invader in Basswood was one of the worst sounds I've ever heard. Then again, I'm not a fan of SDs...
> 
> I'd highly recommend the DiMarzio D Sonic 7 or the Blaze Custom. There should be a clip on this forum if you search the forum for "blaze custom ate my flesh".



blaze custom rocks my socks. 

i have one in my rg7421. it's the only pickup in that one actually. i like it a lot. some people have trouble finding balance between the lows and highs. i've found that this has just forced me to learn to play things a little cleaner and it's not so bad. at least for me. i still do some slight tweaking in the EQ here and there depending on the sound i'm going for but it works out for me quite nicely in basswood.


----------



## zimbloth

For what it's worth, I just installed a Warpig in a customer's Schecter Omen 7 cheapey which is basswood. I recorded a random clip if anyone cares. That's the last pickup I thought would sound decent in basswood/rosewood w/ crusty strings since it's pretty dark, but it's not too bad.

[media]http://www.axepalace.com/clips/omen2.mp3[/media]


----------



## techjsteele

Damn, that Warpig gave the Omen some balls! Is there anything the Warpig does not sound good in?


----------



## techjsteele

Actually, that has to be the best sounding sample from a basswood guitar I've heard lately.


----------



## MerlinTKD

Whoa, Zim! 

What's that Omen tuned to? It's a 26.5in scale, right? onders:


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

I still like the blaze in basswood and am not brilliantly keen on the blaze custom. However, I do raise the pole pieces out of my blazes, which does improve the sound of them to my ears.


----------



## Max Dread

No-ones mentioned Lundgrens.........

I have an M-7 in my RG1077xl, which of course is 27" and will therefore effect tone in itself before pick-up choice. Plus I've not really tried any other aftermarket pick-ups so I cannot really compare. I am chiffed with the Lundgren though an think it sounds great.


----------



## ZeroSignal

I guess I'm the only one who didn't really like that Warpig clip...


----------



## drmosh

ZeroSignal said:


> I guess I'm the only one who didn't really like that Warpig clip...



I like the overall clarity in the sense that you can hear all the notes very clearly. But something about that tone irks me too


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Max Dread said:


> No-ones mentioned Lundgrens.........
> 
> I have an M-7 in my RG1077xl, which of course is 27" and will therefore effect tone in itself before pick-up choice. Plus I've not really tried any other aftermarket pick-ups so I cannot really compare. I am chiffed with the Lundgren though an think it sounds great.



Actually, the M7 is very nice as well, however, it is very very expensive! Never properly tried one in basswood though


----------



## zimbloth

MerlinTKD said:


> Whoa, Zim!
> 
> What's that Omen tuned to? It's a 26.5in scale, right? onders:



The Omen was tuned to A standard. Yes I think it's 26.5 but I'm not sure.



ZeroSignal said:


> I guess I'm the only one who didn't really like that Warpig clip...





drmosh said:


> I like the overall clarity in the sense that you can hear all the notes very clearly. But something about that tone irks me too



Well guys it doesn't really matter, clips are pretty much meaningless. I was just showing that even in a $200 basswood/rosewood 7 with rusted strings the WP could deliver clarity and sound decent. I didn't spend any time with settings on my Axe-FX, just a quick clip. The WP is a mismatch for those kinds of woods since it's pretty dark/low-mid heavy/hot pickup like the Invader only much different.

I could record that clip 10,000 different ways with different amp models, settings, etc and get completely different results, it was more just to show that under the worst possible conditions it could still sound decent 

The BKPs I'd normally recommend in a guitar like that would be the Cold Sweat, Miracle Man, or ceramic Nailbomb - all consistent winners in basswood/rosewood 7s. However the Warpig surprisingly works well too. With a string change and some time spent with amp settings it would have sounded exponentially better as well.


----------



## Vigil87420

I'm playing out of a mahogany body with a quilted maple top. I'm looking for good death metal pickups. I want a bright, crunchy, and powerful tone. Any suggestions?


----------



## zimbloth

Vigil87420 said:


> I'm playing out of a mahogany body with a quilted maple top. I'm looking for good death metal pickups. I want a bright, crunchy, and powerful tone. Any suggestions?



Maple neck? Rosewood, maple, or ebony fingerboard?


----------



## MF_Kitten

fuck my BALLS that sounded awesome!

i love that!

the omen 7 EXTREME is 26.5" scale, while the ordinary omen 7 is 25.5" scale.


----------



## Vigil87420

It's a maple neck with a rosewood fingerboard.

I'm currently playing a 6 string tuned to b standard/dropped A. I've been looking at the lundgren M6 for awhile. But I've also heard really good things about BKP's. Suggestions?


----------



## zimbloth

MF_Kitten said:


> fuck my BALLS that sounded awesome!
> 
> i love that!
> 
> the omen 7 EXTREME is 26.5" scale, while the ordinary omen 7 is 25.5" scale.



Cool, glad you liked it. Yeah that was just the regular Omen I think. It was gloss black with a rosewood board w/ dots.


----------



## Shinto

MF_Kitten said:


> fuck my BALLS that sounded awesome!
> 
> i love that!
> 
> the omen 7 EXTREME is 26.5" scale, while the ordinary omen 7 is 25.5" scale.


The (newer) standard Omen 7s are 26.5", according to Schecter.


----------



## MF_Kitten

ah, okay then. i compared my omen 7 extreme with my buddy's omen 7 regular (black gloss, rosewood, dots, etc), and his definitely had a shorter scale when you put the necks next to each other. the frets didn't line up.

now they both have identical scales though, since mike made new necks for us both (that we still haven't gotten, haha )

that's cool that they bumped the omen 7 up to 26.5" scale


----------



## Werwolf999

That's my Omen in Nick's clip btw.






Let me just say that his BK recommendation was spot on. I explained what I was looking for tone-wise and he gave me not only an honest recommendation, but, more importantly, the right one!

I would HIGHLY recommend him to anyone in the Boston area looking for outstanding customer service. A+ all the way!


----------



## zimbloth

Werwolf999 said:


> That's my Omen in Nick's clip btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me just say that his BK recommendation was spot on. I explained what I was looking for tone-wise and he gave me not only and honest recommendation, but, more importantly, the right one!
> 
> I would HIGHLY recommend him to anyone in the Boston area looking for outstanding customer service. A+ all the way!



Thanks for the kind words dude, I'm glad you're happy with it


----------



## drmosh

zimbloth said:


> Well guys it doesn't really matter, clips are pretty much meaningless. I was just showing that even in a $200 basswood/rosewood 7 with rusted strings the WP could deliver clarity and sound decent. I didn't spend any time with settings on my Axe-FX, just a quick clip. The WP is a mismatch for those kinds of woods since it's pretty dark/low-mid heavy/hot pickup like the Invader only much different.
> 
> I could record that clip 10,000 different ways with different amp models, settings, etc and get completely different results, it was more just to show that under the worst possible conditions it could still sound decent



I realise that, that's why I said the tone irks me, not the pickup


----------



## hairychris

And fwiw if I wanted to go doom as the OP said I'd go Alnico... and if you have the money the Alnico Warpig is a monster.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Vigil87420 said:


> I'm playing out of a mahogany body with a quilted maple top. I'm looking for good death metal pickups. I want a bright, crunchy, and powerful tone. Any suggestions?


Lundgren M7. It absolutely rocks and has the brightness to it, tight and defined low end, and crunches like a mofo


----------



## Jerich

Welcome to GuitarHeads.Net The HEX 7 set is another choice.....since everyone else threw in...hahah...there is a bunch of youtubes posted on them now too!


----------



## mat091285

Jerich said:


> Welcome to GuitarHeads.Net The HEX 7 set is another choice.....since everyone else threw in...hahah...there is a bunch of youtubes posted on them now too!



Sorry to Hijack the thread .. but Jerich ... how are the HEX 7's in a Maho 7 string? Say Ibby K7?


----------



## Werwolf999

Finally had a chance to sit down w/ my newly Warpig'd Schecter today. Can't believe the difference these pups are making. Didn't really want to believe the hype about BK at first, but these things really kick ass.

Anyways, here's a clip I just did to give everyone an idea of the tone I'm after. Using a Line6 Guitarport. There's two tones mixed here. One is using the JCM 800 w/ V30s and the other is a Line6 Treadplate using a 10" Gibtone.

SoundClick artist: Haint - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## Harry

^Congrats on the new pickups man!


----------



## James Blood

Hi, I am in a similar situation as the original poster. I play in a black/death metal Band we sound a bit like Behemoth, but we also like a little more technical death elements.
I want a tight and crushing sound with well defined 7th string.

My tuning: GCGCFAD

My guitar is a Schecter Demon 7 FR with a Duncan Invader at the bridge and a Duncan JB at the neck position.

My amp is a self modded (heavily modded) Laney GH100L, currently with a very Engl-like preamp, but soon to be rebuilt as much as possible to be some sort of Pitbul UL.

My problem with the current setup: The low G string doesn't get through really well. Overall I like the sound, but a little more aggressive roar and much tighter bass would be great.

For the lead parts the JB is not bad, if I stay off the low strings.

I want to get some Bare Knukles. Maybe a ceramic Warpig is the right thing for me? 

I hope Zimbloth can give me some advice...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Evo or Blaze Custom for the bridge...

Blaze Neck, Air Norton 7 or Liquifire 7 for the neck... 



Inazone said:


> Big fan of the Invader in basswood here. I haven't tried the 7 version, but I play death metal in standard tuning and the Invader (6) in basswood is extremely balanced and punchy.



I've heard from some people that the Invader sounds "fizzy" in basswood. Is that just its 6 string counterpart? Or am I thinking of the JB?


----------



## James Blood

Konfyouzd said:


> Evo or Blaze Custom for the bridge...
> 
> Blaze Neck, Air Norton 7 or Liquifire 7 for the neck...
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard from some people that the Invader sounds "fizzy" in basswood. Is that just its 6 string counterpart? Or am I thinking of the JB?



thanks for your input.

I would not describe the Invader nor the JB as fizzy.


----------



## guitarplayerone

+1 on the blaze custom, it's very versatile. but my guitar is mahogany/maple top


----------



## Konfyouzd

James Blood said:


> thanks for your input.
> 
> I would not describe the Invader nor the JB as fizzy.


not fizzy in general, but i've heard that they can be in basswood.



guitarplayerone said:


> +1 on the blaze custom, it's very versatile. but my guitar is mahogany/maple top


you have the BC in a mahogany body? man... i have it in my RG7421. i thought the blaze custom might get too warm in mahogany but i guess not.


----------



## guitarplayerone

Konfyouzd said:


> not fizzy in general, but i've heard that they can be in basswood.
> 
> 
> you have the BC in a mahogany body? man... i have it in my RG7421. i thought the blaze custom might get too warm in mahogany but i guess not.



its in the j-custom. (lol notice i basically have one guitar, some broken acoustics and a six aside) Maybe if it didn't have a maple top, it might be a bit warm/dull, but with the maple and on full blast it snarls. also have wanted to try it with a 1MOhm pot for the longest time, but since it seems like I'm going to be using a 500/500 push pull it for piezo switching it doesn't look like its going to happen anytime soon

this is totally unmixed, using sneap's edge impulse and my mesa .50 cal. ok i lie, master eq scoops all of the mids on the whole track. i don't know how to mix, sorry  also intend on borrowing my buddy's rick to record some bass into here

SoundClick artist: Guitarplayerone - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## Konfyouzd

guitarplayerone said:


> its in the j-custom. (lol notice i basically have one guitar, some broken acoustics and a six aside) Maybe if it didn't have a maple top, it might be a bit warm/dull, but with the maple and on full blast it snarls. also have wanted to try it with a 1MOhm pot for the longest time, but since it seems like I'm going to be using a 500/500 push pull it for piezo switching it doesn't look like its going to happen anytime soon
> 
> this is totally unmixed, using sneap's edge impulse and my mesa .50 cal. ok i lie, master eq scoops all of the mids on the whole track. i don't know how to mix, sorry
> 
> SoundClick artist: Guitarplayerone - page with MP3 music downloads



That's a damn sweet "just one guitar" to have... i have 4 sevens that barely stack up to that thing. And damn I thought my RG7421 had some balls... That 8427 sounds amazing with the BC...


----------



## guitarplayerone

thanks dude!

btw i joined this forum to research what 7 to get, decided upon this guitar, found out how to order it from Japan, and then decided to get it from a forum member instead

i have to thank the original owner... i was going to buy this guitar new but I was assed out of $300 dollars. And a fellow forumite a short ride away was selling it minty. It had a Tone Zone 7 in it stock, which is generally agreed to be the absolute worst 7 string bridge pickup. I always was pissed that the original owner got rid of the Air Norton that was in the neck though. Oh well.. i can buy that liquifire now i guess lol.

my only gripe about mahogany which isn't a gripe, since I've been totally used to this guitar and I love it is that IMO it's less forgiving than basswood as far as straight-up super-fast shredding goes. Which to me is fine, since it forces you to play cleaner. but certainly a consideration

note: at 2:03 there is evidence of interesting metal lead tone using that same 'split inner coil petrucci' wiring. the pickup in the neck is the blaze neck, but I think that the blaze custom definitely adds to the ballsiness. oh yea i also cut out all of the low end in that lead. but it sounds absolutely MASSIVE with the low end in

and speaking of meshuggah, i was pretty certain that until they got lundgrens they were using the blaze customs in their mahogany 7 RG's

/end minor OT (since this is thread is about a basswood guitar)


----------



## Konfyouzd

guitarplayerone said:


> thanks dude!
> 
> i have to thank the original owner... i was going to buy this guitar new but I was assed out of $300 dollars. And a fellow forumite a short ride away was selling it minty. It had a Tone Zone 7 in it stock, which is generally agreed to be the absolute worst 7 string bridge pickup. I always was pissed that the original owner got rid of the Air Norton that was in the neck though. Oh well.. i can buy that liquifire now i guess lol
> 
> note: at 2:03 there is evidence of interesting metal lead tone using that same 'split inner coil petrucci' wiring. the pickup in the neck is the blaze neck, but I think that the blaze custom definitely adds to the ballsiness.
> 
> and speaking of meshuggah, i was pretty certain that until they got lundgrens they were using the blaze customs in their mahogany 7 RG's
> 
> /end minor OT (since this is all about mahogany guitars)



Explains a lot. I still can't decide whether I like the Evo or the Blaze Custom more, though. I was just playing them back to back (they're in my 7620s so this is on topic  ) and they both seem to have their place (for me anyway...).

The Blaze Custom seems to have more meat and the Evo seems to have that razor sharp cutting power but it's not thin... Just thinnER than the Blaze Custom... I'm glad I have them both 

Variant is always talking about the Blaze Bridge. I feel like I need to try that. I have it in the neck position of my 7321. Maybe I'll take it out and sell the X2N7 in the bridge (don't really like that one)

The X2N is loud and incredibly articulate, but I feel like it lacks character... At least to me it does...


----------



## guitarplayerone

Konfyouzd said:


> Explains a lot. I still can't decide whether I like the Evo or the Blaze Custom more, though. I was just playing them back to back (they're in my 7620s so this is on topic  ) and they both seem to have their place (for me anyway...).
> 
> The Blaze Custom seems to have more meat and the Evo seems to have that razor sharp cutting power but it's not thin... Just thinnER than the Blaze Custom... I'm glad I have them both
> 
> Variant is always talking about the Blaze Bridge. I feel like I need to try that. I have it in the neck position of my 7321. Maybe I'll take it out and sell the X2N7 in the bridge (don't really like that one)



go for it dude! I say try the blaze bridge or a blaze custom with a 1MOhm pot. That should give you some of that high-end sizzle back and a little bit more output.


----------



## Konfyouzd

yea i'm thinking i might move the blaze bridge to the bridge position and throw in one of those air norton 7s i hear so much about. then i can a/b it with the liquifire (which is the most awesome neck pup every btw...  )


----------



## guitarplayerone

definitely air norton+blaze bridge is a very tried and true combination in basswood guitars.

though i'm not sure if he used the blaze custom or just the blaze on the cow guitar
(Liquid Tension Experiment, anyone?)


----------



## Konfyouzd

guitarplayerone said:


> definitely air norton+blaze bridge is a very tried and true combination in basswood guitars.
> 
> though i'm not sure if he used the blaze custom or just the blaze on the cow guitar
> (Liquid Tension Experiment, anyone?)



I know petrucci did the BC/AN


----------



## zimbloth

The Blaze Custom is one of the worst pickups I've ever heard, I could not recommend against it enough. I've had it in many guitars, and it's always muddy, lifeless and bland. Swapping them out for better ones has always yielded dramatic improvements. The regular Blaze in basswood is certainly better, although it still is a bit scooped, loose, with a quacky attack. Old Universes tend to sound pretty good, but I'm mainly talking about after-market installs. There are better DiMarzios (or other brands) for basswood 7s IMO.

By the way, the SIX STRING Air Norton is a 'tried and true' pickup for basswood. The 7-string model is completely different, not nearly as fluid, warm, or organic. The original was an alnico and the 7-string version is a ceramic. I'm not saying it's bad, but way too many people assume the 7-string one is going to sound like the 6-string and it doesn't. Same with the Tone Zone 7.


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ yea i've heard that ALOT about the tone zone.

That's interesting you say that about the BC, though. What pickups do you use in your basswood 7s? A BKP I'd imagine...?


----------



## zimbloth

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ yea i've heard that ALOT about the tone zone.
> 
> That's interesting you say that about the BC, though. What pickups do you use in your basswood 7s? A BKP I'd imagine...?



Well certainly, as they have some very basswood friendly models (Cold Sweat, Miracle Man, Painkiller, etc), but there are other DiMarzios I like more than the BC also. The Evolution, Crunch Lab, D-Activator, D-Sonic, etc. 

That said, I really am a much bigger fan of DiMarzio's 6-string models than 7s. I completely disagree with their approach that 7-string pickups have to be designed completely different than 6-strings. Very gimmicky, completely unnecessary, and as a result many of their ported models have suffered for it.


----------



## guitarplayerone

zimbloth said:


> The Blaze Custom is one of the worst pickups I've ever heard, I could not recommend against it enough.



couldn't disagree more. but that's the thing about opinions... they're like whaaa? lol

just I will say this- my recording is totally unmixed. Besides the panning and dumb slicing stuff (and mentioned master eq) there has been absolutely nothing done to the track- the pickup sounds exactly like that. It is MUCH more versatile, but I was just demonstrating its metal tone. And I'm recording this stuff with a 500 dollar amp with no mixing skills, not even a proper setup (DI into regular soundcard + impulses) or bass track. It sounds the way it sounds. You can pick in the 'djenty' sort of way and get it that sort of snarl that's in there. You can pick otherwise and get a very straightfoward metal sound.

Someone else could correct me, but I'm pretty sure all of the middle-era Meshuggah stuff is a Blaze Custom in a mahogany body (before they used lundgrens). Now if that's correct, then you have another example of what it sounds like.

It's a really good pickup for leads too. I won't embed this, but it seems to do PG stuff pretty well. As well as it's tone through a high-gain amp is DEFINITELY Train of Thought sort of stuff. in MY guitar

I will say one major thing about the blaze custom is that it absolutely requires an agressive picking style. The more power behind your pick, the better this pickup sounds. And all of its articulation and snarl is in the power of your picking. So in that sense, if you are more of a light-touch picker, this pickup certainly will sound like shit

Oh yeah and I have no idea how it would sound in a basswood guitar. I don't own any.


----------



## Konfyouzd

zimbloth said:


> Well certainly, as they have some very basswood friendly models (Cold Sweat, Miracle Man, Painkiller, etc), but there are other DiMarzios I like more than the BC also. The Evolution, Crunch Lab, D-Activator, D-Sonic, etc.
> 
> That said, I really am a much bigger fan of DiMarzio's 6-string models than 7s. I completely disagree with their approach that 7-string pickups have to be designed completely different than 6-strings. Very gimmicky, completely unnecessary, and as a result many of their ported models have suffered for it.



Yea I've heard that same general opinion a lot here on the thread. Unfortunately I've never tried any of their 6 string models. I feel like I should buy a 6er or two so I can see what you mean.

Also... I'm gonna be talkin' to you about a bridge pup... YGPM my friend...


----------



## Distortion

I have a Seymour Duncan Invader in one of my 6 string.. although the guitar is a cheap Ibanez DTX-120 Destroyer, it sounds phenomenal... The pickup has this richness and depth .. hard to explain but it sounds really good in my opinion, heavy and agressive...

I use it in the bridge ... I have a Seymour Duncan Distortion in the neck and it sounds really nice as well... love 'em both...


----------

